# Kindle in the morrow -screensavers in the now - hope they are useful:)



## KindTrish (May 25, 2009)

Hello All,

I am new to the boards and am going crazy waiting for the Kindle - I saw some info on screen savers and made this as a celebration of my Kindles' arrival - I hope they work. Photography is my hobby. It was interesting to change the color depth to 16 shade Grays from full color. Enjoy - or NOT I think they will work, but I won't know until tomorrow and it is driving me CRAZY with anticipation.

























Trish


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Really nice Trish. . . .I'm going to move this to our photo board: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,10.0.html

You'll find several other threads of screensavers created by members here. . . .


----------



## KindTrish (May 25, 2009)

Sorry did I post them in the wrong place?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Not a problem Trish. . . .easy to move. . . . this is kind of where people come to look for screen savers.  And do look around here because there are a lot of others I think you'll like. . . .


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, great pictures, and nice choice of quotes, too. Thanks, Trish.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Really nice pictures. Those will look great.


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Well done, I like the sayings on each one too.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Awesome Trish!


----------

